# Routine prenatal visits



## spenning.sp@gmail.com (Oct 1, 2014)

For routine outpatient prenatal visits when no complications are present the use of supervision first or other pregnancy (V22.0/V22.1) are first listed.
  However,  if during the visit the obstetrician finds that patient has a URI and renders treatment for the URI...Will the V-code still be first-listed and the URI be secondary?
If it is first listed - I would also like to find the guideline - as I am employed with a physicians group that is coding just the opposite of this...
I believe that the V22.x code IS First listed Only.
Any help is Appreciated,
Thanks - Sherry Pennington


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2014)

If a problem such as a UTI is diagnosed then you a chapter 11 code instead of the V code for supervision. Like the V codes for supervision, chapter11 codes are first listed.  For the UTI look at 646.6-


----------



## spenning.sp@gmail.com (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt response. Maybe I should clarify...
I meant that patient came in for prenatal check and was also treated for an Upper respiratory infection 465.x


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2014)

I understand, but you cannot code V22.1 or V22.0 with 465.x. You must use a code from chapter 11, if there is not a specific code for the problem like 646.6- for the UTI then you use 648.--, plus the code for condition such as 465.--.  The coding guidelines tell us that it is the providers responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not affecting the management of the pregnancy to code it any other way.


----------



## spenning.sp@gmail.com (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for your help. I will put this into practice.


----------

